# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Mijn vader heeft alvleesklierkanker

## biancavangorp

hallo allemaal
vertelde jullie pas dat me vader allemaal zo ziek was.
we hebben donderdag het ergste nieuws gekregen
hij heeft kanker aan de alvleesklier en het is al 
uitgezaait na de lever en de mild
doen de artsen niks is hij binnen nu en 2 maanden 
dood ze kunnen nog gemo doen en het rekken tot een half jaar a jaar

me moeder is er kapot van me echte vader overleed dit jaar 22 jaar geleden aan een hart aanval
vier jaar later trouwde ze met de broer van me vader en die is nu dus opgegeven
zowel met me vader als met me stiefvader is me moeder 18 jaar getrouwd mee geweest

ik vind dit zo erg voor haar ze word woensdag 63 en voor je 65 ste al 2x wedevrouw worden is wel heel erg
ik weet niet of er mogeijkheden zijn om me moeder nu na alles helemaal toe te begeleiden dat als het eenmaal zover is ze er makkelijker mee om kan gaan

met vriendelijke groet
bianca

----------


## mja

Wat een verschrikkelijk bericht voor jullie. Helaas heeft mijn (stief)vader vorige week ook het verschrikkelijke bericht gekregen dat hij alvleesklierkanker heeft. Helaas is er bij hem nog niks gezegd over de prognose, dus we weten nog niet wat hem te wachten staan. Maar wij worden niet vrolijk als we de verhalen op internet lezen..
Wat moeilijk voor je moeder dat ze voor de tweede keer haar man moet verliezen, ik kan me goed voorstellen dat ze wel wat (misschien professionele) hulp kan gebruiken.. Misschien kan ze contact opnemen met de psycholoog van het ziekenhuis of ergens anders? Soms kan het helpen om er met iemand over te praten die er wat verder van af staat, haar te begeleiden.. 
Heel veel sterkte meid!

----------


## dotito

Hallo Bianca,

Dit is natuurlijk heel erg om dit aan te horen.
Wat ik zeker zou doen in jullie geval,is elkaar enorm steunen.
Denk wel dat jullie dat beide kunnen gebruiken.
Als je het te moeilijk hebt alleen,ga desnoods praten met iemand.
Zoek hulp in de kliniek ,daar heb je toch zo iemand van de "sociale dienst".
Ale in Belgie heb je dat toch.

Ik wens jou heel veel sterkte toe meid. :Embarrassment: 

Lieve Groet Do


PS:Hoe is het eigenlijk met jou?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Bianca,

Wat een verschrikkelijk naar bericht  :Frown: 
Ik wens jullie hel veel sterkte in deze moeilijke tijd en ik hoop dat jullie steun bij elkaar kunnen vinden!
Zoals mja en Dotito ook aangeven in het ziekenhuis heb je een vertrouwenspersoon/psycholoog/psychiater die jullie kan begeleiden in deze moeilijke tijd en verdr kan je altijd praten met de behandelend arts en dat hij/zij jullie verder kan helpen of doorsturen...
Heeel erg veel sterkte en liefde toegewenst!

Lieve groet en een troostende knuffel, Luuss

----------

